# Blue Ridge



## hunter eric (Aug 19, 2011)

Guys,
I have a small cabin in Blue Ridge (Aska road).
I havent really hunted up there in the past 25 years.
I was so young when i went back then (with my grandpa) that I cant even remember where we were.
Do you guys know of any hunting spots close to the Aska area? A few locals there told me to cross the old iron bridge on Aska and drive about 7 or 8 miles and there is some nice national forrest land.
Anybody hunt around there much?


----------



## Busters Dad (Aug 27, 2011)

*blue Ridge*

If you go to rt 60 east you'll come to blue ridge wma.  Some nice hunting there.  Saw the biggest turkey of my life right on the f.s. road.  You'll have to scout for sign but that's what hunting is.  Just sitting and waiting isn't the hunting.  Try past the fish hatchery,  also if it's not WMA time you still have the rest of the N.F.  Pretty place to hunt.


----------



## REB 73 (Aug 28, 2011)

u can hunt all behind the check station at rich mt. go past  check station and that road goes to aska go to chatworth an get a nf map showing wma and nf. part with border around it wma the rest in open nf land. Also NF website shows these maps .


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 28, 2011)

I believe off of Aska is an entrance to Rich Mtn. WMA you can hunt when the area is open (get a copy of the regs).  Also if you go to the end of aska and take a right and go up past Noontootla Farms and then take a left at the stop sign.  Go until it turns to dirt and take the first right onto Blue Ridge WMA along the upper Noontootla Creek.  I think you have to sign in elsewhere first but it's within in 10 minutes depending on where on aska you are exactly.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Sep 2, 2011)

My cabin is off Aska also, near Big Creek Road. We have 10 acres that backs up to the NF land. There are deer up in there, but they are hard to come by. Water and food sources are your best bet right now. They have been coming into the fields right at dark to feed. Like the others have said, try the NF or WMA lands around Rich Mountain. Out around Noontootla Creek Farms on Doublehead Gap is good too. Watch out for private property markers though, them folks dont play around with trespassers.
Good Luck!


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a good bit of National forest land off Doublehead gap rd. but expect company since it's relatively flat (for up here) and pretty easy to get to. Check out the Wilscot area too. Get you some maps from the Forest Service center off 515 near Blairsville. It's on the left past Wal-Mart, cant miss it.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone have any updates as to deer movement in BR?
I am heading up to the cabin this weekend. May try to hunt a little.
Is the "normal" rut time for BR deer in late Nov?


----------



## kgodfrey27 (Nov 12, 2011)

ya man i have a cabin on double head gap and hunted there all my life. The rut has already kicked in a little early there this year but the bucks usually dont get real aggressive with leaving alot of sign till late nov. so dont get discouraged if you dont find much just hunt find the does and you might be suprised what will be following them..


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 14, 2011)

Seen 4 doe but no bucks!
Didnt shoot as I has hoped that a buck would follow.
Someone was sighting in a gun about 300 to 400 yds away because they shot at least 30 times.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 14, 2011)

hunter eric said:


> Seen 4 doe but no bucks!
> Didnt shoot as I has hoped that a buck would follow.
> Someone was sighting in a gun about 300 to 400 yds away because they shot at least 30 times.



Be sure to find out what the either sex days are for the area you are hunting. They don't have many in the mountains and the NF dates may be different than the county dates.


----------



## cliffdweller (Nov 15, 2011)

Be in the stand all day on the 23rd, 24th, and 25th.  Hold out for a biggun.  It's fixin to get good in the mtns.  I love this stuff.


----------



## NorthGaAire (Nov 26, 2011)

Saw small bucks chasing on NF along Old Hwy 2 yesterday, along with overnight scrape activity....


----------

